# Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 Julho 2010



## Vince (30 Jul 2010 às 00:44)

*Tópico de Resumo e Índice da onda de calor de Julho 2010*
Este é um tópico de resumos e arquivo com ligações a seguimento, notícias, imagens e discussão final do evento








Podem também debater assuntos genéricos relacionados com esta onda de calor.

Podem também colocar os vossos registos do evento, dia a dia, mas actualizando sempre a mesma mensagem original.


*Previsões no Fórum*
- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo

*Seguimento no Fórum*
- Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010
- Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2010
- Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2010
- Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010

Extremos oficiais:
- Temperatura Máxima no mês de Julho de 2010


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2010 às 00:45)

*Onda de calor*

Segundo o IM em nota informativa estão em onda de calor os seguintes locais:

- Alcácer do Sal
- Portalegre 
- Alvega
- Benavila 
- Amareleja
- Évora
- Lisboa
- Montijo
- Braga
- Monção 
- Nelas




> A região de Alcácer do Sal esteve sob a influência de uma onda de calor entre os dias 23 e 28 de Julho. De acordo com os registos existentes, as regiões de Portalegre, Alvega, Benavila, Amareleja, Évora, Lisboa, Montijo, Braga, Monção e Nelas, encontram-se em onda de calor desde o dia 24 .
> IM





*Extremos históricos*
Nalgumas estações foram batidos máximos históricos de Julho:

- Alcobaça 38.8ºC (dia 26)
- Braga 39.4ºC (dia 28)
- Anadia 42.2ºC (dia 28)
- Ansião 40.0ºC (dia 28)
- Cabril 38.8ºC (dia 29) 
- Guarda 35.1ºC (dia 29)
- Sabugal 37.3ºC (dia 29)



> No período de 25 a 29 de Julho, foram registados valores da temperatura máxima que se aproximaram bastante dos valores extremos deste mês. Nos dias 26, 27 e 28 foram inclusivamente ultrapassados os valores extremos nas estações de Alcobaça (38.8ºC no dia 26), Braga (39.4ºC no dia 28), Anadia (42.2ºC no dia 28), Ansião (40.0ºC no dia 28), Cabril (38.8ºC no dia 29) , Guarda (35.1ºC no dia 29) e Sabugal (37.3ºC no dia 29).
> IM






Nos próximos dias nalguns locais pode acabar a onda de calor, noutros pode ainda declarar-se. Para seguir as mesmas, as tabelas e gráficos seguintes irão ser actualizados diariamente.

*Nota: Não são dados oficiais, podem conter erros nos dados, ou imprecisões com as médias, ou normais que não corresponde exactamente à estação em questão. O IM usa médias diárias, que só eles possuem, e estes gráficos usam media mensal única o que pode originar erros. Talvez seja o exemplo de Beja, que o IM no seu comunicado não referiu, embora nestes cálculos esteja. Portanto, isto serve apenas de orientação até o IM oficialmente ir divulgando mais dados nos próximos dias.*


Uma onda de calor é declarada quando existem 6 dias consecutivos de uma anomalia positiva de pelo menos 5ºC em relação à média das máximas dessa estação climática. Nas tabelas estão as anomalias diárias, e nos gráficos a linha marca a anomalia de 5ºC, sendo portanto necessários pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos a igualar ou acima dessa linha.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2010 às 01:19)

*22 - 16,1ºC / 22,2ºC
23 - 15,6ºC / 26,1ºC
24 - 15,6ºC	/ 30,0ºC
25 - 18,3ºC	/ 35,6ºC
26 - 26,0ºC	/ 38,0ºC - Mínima e máxima histórica na minha estação
27 - 23,9ºC	/ 35,6ºC
28 - 21,7ºC	/ 32,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2010 às 12:54)

Extremos de temperatura dos últimos dias, por Moscavide:

Dia 23: 17,4 ºC / 31,2 ºC
Dia 24: 19,6 ºC / 36,4 ºC
Dia 25: 19,7 ºC / 38,8 ºC
Dia 26: 22,4 ºC / 39,8 ºC
Dia 27: 22,3 ºC / 39,6 ºC
Dia 28: 23,4 ºC / 35,1 ºC
Dia 29: 22,3 ºC / 38,1 ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jul 2010 às 15:06)

Evolução das temperaturas nos dias:

*22*	16,8 ºC ~ 23,6 ºC
*23*	16,4 ºC ~ 28,2 ºC
*24*	16,9 ºC ~ 33,7 ºC
*25*	18,4 ºC ~ 36,6 ºC
*26*	25,9 ºC ~ *38,8 ºC*
*27*	22,7 ºC ~ 36,4 ºC
*28*	21,9 ºC ~ 34,3 ºC
*29*	22,9 ºC ~ 34,1 ºC
*30*	17,9 ºC ~ 30,8 ºC
*31*	18,2 ºC ~ 29,2 ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

Temperaturas na Arroja, Odivelas, entre os dias 24 e 30 de Julho.













Neste episódio de calor, registei a temperatura mínima mais alta desde que faço registos (2007): 27,5ºC. Resumo dessa noite.
Na madrugada de 27, a temperatura só desceu a baixo dos 30ºC já depois das 2h da manhã. A mínima dessa madrugada foi 24,4ºC, embora antes das 23h59 tenha atingido um novo mínimo de 24,2ºC.
No dia 29, e durante a madrugada, a mínima havia sido de 24,0ºC, valor que foi batido ao final do dia, devido à persistência do vento fraco e húmido de noroeste. 

Quanto a temperaturas máximas, não foi batida a máxima do mês, 38,2ºC registada no dia 5 de Julho.
Ainda assim, o dia 26, ao nível de temperatura média, foi o mais quente desde que faço registos: 32,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2010 às 17:16)

Ora aqui ficam os meus registos do Sitio das Fontes. Por aqui as temperaturas foram sempres mais baixas que as vossas ai de cima, à excepção de ontem e hoje. Ou seja, por aqui, a situação foi normal para a época do ano. Aliás, com vento de SE (o famoso Levante), as tenperaturas ai em cima são sempre mais quentes.





By ecobcg at 2010-07-30

E só por curiosidade, deixo aqui o gráfico relativo a todo o mês de Julho.





By ecobcg at 2010-07-30


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2010 às 18:30)

Na minha estação registei os seguintes valores:

Dia 23: 32,4ºC /17,3ºC
Dia 24: 37,7ºC / 21,3ºC
Dia 25: 39,4ºC / 20,2ºC
Dia 26: *40,0ºC* / 21,2ºC
Dia 27: 38,9ºC / 21,3ºC
Dia 28: 35,8ºC / 21,6ºC
Dia 29: 27,3ºC / 19,9ºC Vento húmido de SW
Dia 30: 27,5ºC / 17,8ºC Vento húmido de SW


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

Na minha estação:

Moita, 28 msnm

Dia / Max / Med / Min

24 / 37,6 / 25,4 / 15,0
25 / 39,5 / 27,3 / 15,1
26 / 40,3 / 29,5 / 17,6
27 / 38,4 / 27,6 / 17,3
28 / 36,3 / 27,1 / 19,7
29 / 38,0 / 28,5 / 19,6
30 / 35,6 / 24,5 / 16,9

O dia mais quente deste ano continua a ser 05/JUL. A Bold os máximos históricos de sempre da estação:

5 / *40,7* / *30,6* / 20,4
6 / 37,7 / 29,5 / *21,3*

Embora não possa ser considerada uma "onda de calor" os valores no ínicio de Julho foram mais elevados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2010 às 11:33)

Por Moscavide:

Dia 23: 17,4 ºC / 31,2 ºC
Dia 24: 19,6 ºC / 36,4 ºC
Dia 25: 19,7 ºC / 38,8 ºC
Dia 26: 22,4 ºC / 39,8 ºC
Dia 27: 22,3 ºC / 39,6 ºC
Dia 28: 23,4 ºC / 35,1 ºC
Dia 29: 22,3 ºC / 38,1 ºC
---
Dia 30: 19,1 ºC / 35,4 ºC

(Adicionando os extremos de ontem, dia em que também se fez sentir algum calor)


----------



## Lousano (31 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

Hoje já com dia fresco, ficam então os valores do período mais quente:


Dia 24: 35,8 ºC / 13,6 ºC
Dia 25: 36,9 ºC / 15,0 ºC
Dia 26: 40,4 ºC / 18,3 ºC
Dia 27: 40,8 ºC / 20,7 ºC
Dia 28: 41,6 ºC / 19,2 ºC
Dia 29: 37,6 ºC / 16,9 ºC
Dia 30: 38,4 ºC / 16,3 ºC


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2010 às 14:25)

Pelas minhas contas, ontem várias zonas deixaram de estar em onda de calor, mas outras mantiveram-se, como Vila Real. E regressará mais calor nos próximos dias.

*Dados não oficiais, que podem ter erros, pelas razões que apontei no 2º post.
*


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

Melgaço

Dia 24: 32.0 °C 14.5 °C
Dia 25: 32.7 °C / 15.7 °C
Dia 26: 34.1 °C / 18.0 °C
Dia 27: 36.2 °C / 18.7 °C
Dia 28:  *37.8 °*C / 19.5 °C
Dia 29: 33.3 °C / 19.1ºC 
Dia 30: 34.9 °C / 17.6 °C
Dia 31: 33.7 °C / 18.1 °C

Registou-se a temperatura máxima mais alta desde que tenho a estação em funcionamento (Nov/2007) que era de 36,2ºC registada em 19-07-2008


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

Valores de 26/07 a 01/08 em algumas zonas do Alentejo:

http://www.cotr.pt/sagra.asp

Não são das zonas mais quentes da região, mas  já são dados interessantes.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2010 às 10:30)

A discussão vai interessante, mas as últimas mensagens foram movidas para outro tópico, pois este é sobre esta onda de calor. Foram movidas para aqui:

 Local mais quente de Portugal ? 50°C é possível ?


----------

